# Begging for fully functional USB tether!



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

I've tried every AOSP Rom/Kernel variations and I can't get anything to stay USB 4g tethered for more then 5 minutes. Tshed was flying with stock CM7 USB tether and then all of the sudden doesn't work. I tried all AOSP Roms. And wired-tether 1.4 is what I use. Please help me out. I have this phone for another year and that's all I'm missing. Please help. A trick, known set up, etc maybe. Anything not to have to reset the app every 3-5 minutes or so. I can't believe I haven't seen this brought up lately? Is it only me?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

It's happen to me. To fix the issue for me I used root explorer an went to Data/Misc/WiFi an deleted the contents of the WiFi folder an rebooted. You may have to delete contents of the DHCP folder also. Good luck.

Sent from my Rooted HTC T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Patrick A. said:


> It's happen to me. To fix the issue for me I used root explorer an went to Data/Misc/WiFi an deleted the contents of the WiFi folder an rebooted. You may have to delete contents of the DHCP folder also. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Rooted HTC T-Bolt using RootzWiki


Sorry, that was my fix for wireless tether. Try PDA Net, works well.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

See with pdanet u gotta install program on each PC and its slow as hell. Plus I still have to reset my connect every few. When USB tether works man it is fast as hell. Why doesn't stock CM7 USB tether work well at all?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## mfinlay04 (Jun 8, 2011)

Why not use WiFi tether? I use it daily on my senseless and my wife's aosp Rom without Ny issues. As long as you get Tue settings correct its gold

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

Koush has a tether app on clockworkmod.com, no root required. Does require a software install on your PC though. It has a free trial. Works good on my laptop.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you tried the built in usb tethering on Liquid GB 3.2?

Sent from my CM9 HP Touchpad via Tapatalk


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Last time I tried Liquid 3.2 I couldn't get it to work. But I will give another shot. I don't use WiFi tether because its slower and only one of my PC's has a WiFi card and NON at all at work. And yeah I just wish one of the Non-Software installing USB tether apps would work on the T-Bolt. Well actually I have been having issues with PDAnet also. Have to reset every few minutes. Is something falling asleep. I gotta wake it up with a reset?

Please someone who has no problems with USB tether (4g T-Bolt) please post your setup. Im begging.


----------



## sidroc (Nov 26, 2011)

Reset the Winsock, willing to best that will fix it. Its what finally solved my tether problems.


----------



## damusmf (Sep 20, 2011)

Wired tether on thundershed 1.2 works great for me


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

sidroc said:


> Wired tether on thundershed 1.2 works great for me


It was working great for me for about a day and then bang, gettin the reset app every 3-5 minutes like all the others..


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Let me update. I Just let the phone settle a few days and now USB tether (stock cm7 tether) works like a champ with imo's 4.2 kernel.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I should have left it alone. I updated to imos 6.1 and now USB tether is shot even after flashing back to 4.2. Using protekks cm7.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Thundershed is king. USB tether just werks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

